# Just Need Reassurance !!!



## 13ollox (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Guys , My P.aeruginosa shed once again , she now has raised lumps on her back which are her wing buds and shes roughly 3.5 - 4 inches long. i just need some reassarance from you guys about waiting a couple of days till i place some food into her tank because as she is my first mantis, i would like to see her reach adulthood and i dont want her to keel over in the night because shes starving !  i know it seems petty but it would help me alot if you top class guys could do that for me  

thanks

Neil


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2006)

I feed two days after shedding. No problems.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 13, 2006)

P. Aeruginosa is never shy on food so she should resume eating soon. Female usually eat vigorously during sub-adult and adult stage if she is not sick. humidity shouldn't be a problem but keeping them too cold may reduce their appetite. Hope she is eating now as i am writing this.


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 13, 2006)

Thankx guys .. she now eatin so well ive run extra low on food .. i hope my wax worms and crics arrive soon ... i have about 6 left !!! people have said that crics if not from a good source can make em sick .. as im a begginer .. thats all ive fed her so far and nothing wrong with her .. i got them from www.exotic-pets.co.uk .. they sell some mantids too and scorps .. turantulas .. lizards .. snakes .. everything really , so for all you guys out there in the UK right now having trouble getting some invertabrate , lizards ect ... i recomend this site !

thankx once again for just reassuring me ..

Neil


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 14, 2006)

Hooray!  

it's starting to get warm out here in Houston and i am hoping more bugs will come out so i can get some wild insects for my mantis.


----------

